

Help me pick an int'l payouts vendor for Gittip, eh? - whit537
https://github.com/whit537/www.gittip.com/issues/126#issuecomment-11863873

======
jareau
One dimension I think is missing from your analysis is time. How long will it
take to get the payment to a recipient? If one vendor can get payments to
recipients in 212 countries, but it takes two weeks, is that more valuable
than a vendor that can get payments to recipients in 90 countries in 3 days?

